# Sting-ray Junior



## Brentville (Dec 27, 2008)

Just acquired this 1976 Sting-ray Junior.  I don't know a lot about them.  This one is in fair shape.  Looks to be all original down to the Schwinn sting ray tires though they have a fair amount of dry rot.  Seat has no tears but very faded.  The paint and the chrome are pretty ok, scratches and surface rust.
Anyone know the value of such a critter or how collectible they are?

Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 28, 2008)

Not very valuable unless in mint condition,worth about $75.00 max. A cool little bike to clean up and let your kids ride. Pat


----------

